# Need advice have a crisis with my Sapor dripper



## Eequinox (3/11/15)

Guys where can i get replacement screws for it all my screw threads are stripped and i barely fastened them or has anyone had stripped posts they just turn and turn and turn you know what i mean im soo disappointed 2 months old and boom crisis


----------



## zadiac (4/11/15)

Fasttech has replacement screw in every size. Don't know about local. Electronic repair shop should be able to help you out.
For set screws like the sapor use, www.fatdaddyvapes.com
I make my own slotted set screws from normal screws using my dremel tool. Very easy and cheap. Just waiting for some cutting discs.
Also at FT https://www.fasttech.com/products/0/10012389/3709100-replacement-socket-set-screws-for-atomizers-10


----------



## stevie g (4/11/15)

If you can't find screws in time VK is selling the Aeolus which trumps the Sapor in every single department IMHO.

Your best bet for screws locally would be a shop that repairs TVs etc they always have a huge amount of tiny screws around the place.

Reactions: Disagree 1


----------



## kimbo (4/11/15)

Eequinox said:


> Guys where can i get replacement screws for it all my screw threads are stripped and i barely fastened them or has anyone had stripped posts they just turn and turn and turn you know what i mean im soo disappointed 2 months old and boom crisis



Have a look at this site http://www.essentracomponents.co.za/
Local site doing free samples, they might be able to help

Edit: http://www.essentracomponents.co.za/screws-and-nuts

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## Eequinox (4/11/15)

All sorted thanks guys found out step dad used to fix tvs he had a box filled with all sorts got 8 perfect screws crisis averted

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (4/11/15)

@zadiac 
I wrote IN MY OPINION if you disagree sack up and say so don't just click disagree.


----------



## zadiac (4/11/15)

Sprint said:


> @zadiac
> I wrote IN MY OPINION if you disagree sack up and say so don't just click disagree.



That is what the disagree button is for. I don't have to explain why I disagree, but ok, just the the posts alone is where the Aeolus fails against the Sapor. The sapor set screws may be crap, but it's a very good design and better than the Aeolus. I have both. Aeolus went to the bin where I toss all the stuff I don't use anymore on the second day I had it. I'm vaping on the sapor at the moment.

That is also IMHO 

Don't get upset when someone disagrees with you. Opinions differ. Relax and have a vape.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Eequinox (4/11/15)

zadiac said:


> That is what the disagree button is for. I don't have to explain why I disagree, but ok, just the the posts alone is where the Aeolus fails against the Sapor. The sapor set screws may be crap, but it's a very good design and better than the Aeolus. I have both. Aeolus went to the bin where I toss all the stuff I don't use anymore on the second day I had it. I'm vaping on the sapor at the moment.
> 
> That is also IMHO
> 
> Don't get upset when someone disagrees with you. Opinions differ. Relax and have a vape.


lol all good opinions are opinions and to be honest browsed all over looking for a new rda and quite frankly all the reviews say i should stay on my sapor and i really love mine with otherwise screws and all  i must also say thanks to @Sprint for metioning tv electronics etc otherwise i would never how found my new scroefies


----------

